# Hi from scruffy  new to site new yo machining (820 Logan)



## Scruffy (Jun 6, 2013)

I  had a Logan 820 follow me home a couple of months ago only paid 150.00cant lose too much  it seems to work fine. Iwantthe  to change chucks how do I get it off new to this  and have a lot of questions. Thanks to all


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Hi from scruffy  new to site new yo machining*

Hi and welcume to the forum.

  I have no exsperince with a Logan lathe. There is a logan forum on this site that might help though. you might get an answer faster there.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forumdisplay.php/93-SHELDON-LOGAN-amp-ROCKWELL-MACHINES


----------



## epanzella (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Hi from scruffy  new to site new yo machining*



Scruffy said:


> I  had a Logan 820 follow me home a couple of months ago only paid 150.00cant lose too much  it seems to work fine. Iwantthe  to change chucks how do I get it off new to this  and have a lot of questions. Thanks to all


On my old Logan I used to engage the bull gear lock pin and the back gears at the same time, locking the spindle. Then I inserted a chuck key into the chuck for leverage and broke it loose turning it counterclockwise. Just don't turn the machine on with the spindle locked.


----------



## RandyM (Jun 7, 2013)

Welcome to the fun Scruffy. I moved your post to the Logan specific forum and added your machine model in the title. I am sure you'll get more help in this location.


----------



## Codered741 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Hi from scruffy  new to site new yo machining*



epanzella said:


> On my old Logan I used to engage the bull gear lock pin and the back gears at the same time, locking the spindle. Then I inserted a chuck key into the chuck for leverage and broke it loose turning it counterclockwise. Just don't turn the machine on with the spindle locked.



Yikes!!!  You have to be really careful when you do this!!!  It's a great way to break teeth off of your back gear! 

I was taught to put a strap wrench on the backside of the spindle, and use this to counteract the force you are putting on the chuck. Or around the cone pulley, if your lathe has one. And don't forget the board underneath to protect the ways! 

-Cody


----------



## epanzella (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Hi from scruffy  new to site new yo machining*



Codered741 said:


> Yikes!!!  You have to be really careful when you do this!!!  It's a great way to break teeth off of your back gear!
> 
> I was taught to put a strap wrench on the backside of the spindle, and use this to counteract the force you are putting on the chuck. Or around the cone pulley, if your lathe has one. And don't forget the board underneath to protect the ways!
> 
> -Cody


Had the machine 20 years and never had a problem. This method was shown to me by the previous owner of the lathe and obviously he had no problem either. I certainly would NOT recommend pounding it with a hammer but the chuck loosens with moderate hand pressure this way. Hard to picture that breaking a gear tooth.


----------



## Mr.Chips (Jun 9, 2013)

You guys in the east and mid west are sooo lucky to have so many sources for mills and lathes, here in Phoenix AZ is more than a sand desert it's a used machinery desert.  Will check EBay and almost all of the listings are back there.
Hope you all know how lucky you are.  Been using a 6" Craftsman lathe for years, and its just enough to get by, I so would like to find a South Bend, Logan, or something with a quick change gearbox.
thank you all for such an interesting Forum.
HH


----------

